# Do celestial pearls school well?



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

I love the look of celestial pearl danios but I was wondering if anyone has a bunch and could tell me if they school at all. Thanks!


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw zebra patterned CPD (looked like a various of the CPD's, and I don't mean zebra danios) and they schooled so tightly. I believe it should apply to CPD's too.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

KShoes said:


> I saw zebra patterned CPD (looked like a various of the CPD's, and I don't mean zebra danios) and they schooled so tightly. I believe it should apply to CPD's too.


they are a relative of the CPD's, sometimes called emerald rasboras. They tend to stick together not really schooling with occasional "me" time lol, but like CPD's are very skiddish, and hide extremely well. Pretty little things if you can coax them out of hiding. (floating plants, and a dense planted tank helps a lot


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I have 7 of them in my tank. They tend to group but not really as tight as the tetra's.


----------



## AmunRa (Jan 20, 2009)

Ihave 6 in mine, they do not tend to be grouping


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

So let me summarize to see if I'm understanding this correctly. Although they do "group" together, they don't exactly school and in fact can be quite skiddish? I think they are very beautiful fish but I like the way rummies school. It seems they don't school as well as rummies.


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

They like to hide in my tank. Only come out when it's feeding time.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

celestial pearl danios = galaxy rasboras?


----------



## MONARK (Jun 4, 2009)

TeamTeal said:


> celestial pearl danios = galaxy rasboras?


That's correct.


I have ten CPD's, three of them are juvies; these three swim in open water but the seven adults are always hiding in the plants. To me these fish are really fun to watch; they are always chasing each other, flashing, dancing, looking for food, always active.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

how much do these usually go for at LFSs?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

TeamTeal said:


> how much do these usually go for at LFSs?


To give you an idea, there are two LFS's that stock them regularly in my area, one sells them for 5.99 per, the other 9.99 per. at one point they were very highly desirable, and went for much more. They were almost caught to wild extinction from what I have read. Since that time, they have been very easily captive bred and sold now. So the prices are coming down. I decided to get the relative to the CPD's instead since they were half the price, and to me look just as beautiful. 

You can add some White cloud mountain minnows to the tank with CPD's and "emerald rasboras" and they will act as dither fish to make the little guys feel safe enough to come out more. The white cloud minnow has similar coloring, and is extremely active. the emeralds and white clouds play together well too.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i gota look around more lol, i have only seen white cloud minnows in the LFSs and petco/petsmart


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

TeamTeal said:


> i gota look around more lol, i have only seen white cloud minnows in the LFSs and petco/petsmart


you can ask if they could order the CPD's too. There is one LFS here that refuses to order them, they were stuck with a bunch once people heard that the wild caught ones were disappearing. And many people did not want to purchase a little 1" fish for 10.99 lol.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

They sell at 3.99 in petco here in NYC where I got them.
They usually are out of stock and sell up fast once it comes in.
They sel at around 7 bucks in other pet stores.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

From my observation CPDs do not school... instead they tend to shoal and seem to be every where doing thier own thing in groups of 6+. As for them being shy... That they are in small numbers. I noticed that in larger numbers they tend to lose thier shyness. At least mine are not as shy as they used to be when I had less then 20. I have 40+ in my 125g with some otos (regs & zebras), pygmy cories and a trio of sparling gouramis.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I have found very few fish that school tightly long-term with the exception of Rummynose tetras and some of the Rasboras. I consider long-term 1 year or more.


----------

